# besoin d'aide pour le multiposte chez free



## fabliubov (23 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais pouvoir regarder la tv sur mon imac grace a VLC.Je suis chez free.J'ai suivi toute la procédure expliquée sur leur site et ça ne marche pas.J'ai d'abord accepte les CGV ,puis j'ai fait un test de ping qui s'avère positif,je crois...Puis j'ai ouvert VLC,j'ai fait ouvrir fichier,puis j'ai recopié l'adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans Media Ressource Locator et j'ai fait OK.Dans le contoleur de VlC s'inscrit playlist.m3u et une fenêtre erreur s'ouvre avec:
main:no suitable access module for "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u et dans la fenêtre de messages :
main debug: creating access 'file' path='http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
main debug: looking for access2 module: 4 candidates
access_file warning: http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u: No such file or directory
cdda warning: could not open http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
main warning: no access2 module matching "file" could be loaded
main error: no suitable access module for `file://http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
main debug: thread 43603456 joined (src/input/input.c:386)
main: nothing to play

Je suis un peu perdu.Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider!!!!


----------



## fabliubov (23 Mars 2006)

Chers macuniens,

Je n'ai pas enrore reçu de vos nouvelles.Depuis,j'ai fait un peu de chemin,même si je n'arrive tjrs pas à voir la TV sur VLC.Quand j'aouvre un fichier et que je recopie l'adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u ,j'ai maintenant la playlist m3u qui s'ouvre avec toutes les chaines ecrites.Le controleur se met alors a balayer toutes les chaines mais je n'ai pas d'image.Dans la fenetre d'erreur,il est ecrit "in progress     livedotcom:TCP rollover failled,aborting"
Alors si vous pouviez m'offrir votre aide maintenant...


----------



## Michel C. (24 Mars 2006)

fabliubov a dit:
			
		

> Chers macuniens,
> 
> Je n'ai pas enrore reçu de vos nouvelles.Depuis,j'ai fait un peu de chemin,même si je n'arrive tjrs pas à voir la TV sur VLC.Quand j'aouvre un fichier et que je recopie l'adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u ,j'ai maintenant la playlist m3u qui s'ouvre avec toutes les chaines ecrites.Le controleur se met alors a balayer toutes les chaines mais je n'ai pas d'image.Dans la fenetre d'erreur,il est ecrit "in progress     livedotcom:TCP rollover failled,aborting"
> Alors si vous pouviez m'offrir votre aide maintenant...



Personnellement, pour que cela fonctionne chez moi, il a fallu que je désactive le coupe feu dans préférences système/partage.
As tu essayé cela ?
Courage. C'est une galère mais ensuite, c'est magique quand ça marche 
Michel


----------



## gaetan (24 Mars 2006)

As-tu bien attendu le délai d'activation annoncé par Free, c'est-à-dire 24 heures je crois ?


----------



## fabliubov (25 Mars 2006)

CA MARCHE !!!!effectivement en coupant le pare-feu.Qu'est ce que je risque en le laissant tjrs coupé?
Pourquoi il n'y a pas Paris Premiere?


----------

